# Prob Umstieg BlueJ -> Eclipse... (NullPointerException)



## HorstHorstmann (11. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich hab auch ein Problem mit einer NullPointerException und weiß einfahc nicht was ich tun soll.

Also folgendes:

Ich habe in BlueJ etwas geschrieben und wollte dank einer Empfehlung zu Eclipse wechseln. 
Nunja leider hab ich noch nicht allzu viel Erfharung mit Java. Jedenfalls Copy&Paste und Quelltext rein bei Eclipse.
Was bei BlueJ noch ging haut jetzt nen Fehler raus.

Der Code ist folgender:

```
// Listen dem ListenMenü hinzufügen
    
    private void ini_list_menu(){
       String listen[] = new File("./listen/").list();
          	   for ( int i = 0; i < listen.length; i++ ){
                     
                      liste_auswahl.add(new JMenuItem(listen[i])); 
                      liste_auswahl.getItem(i+2).addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
                    	  public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                    		  	select_list(evt);
                    	  	}
                      	});
                      
          	   };
```

und die Fehlermeldung sieht so aus:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at main.ini_list_menu(main.java:277)
	at main.ini_frame(main.java:74)
	at main.<init>(main.java:27)
	at main.main(main.java:291)
```

Verändere den Code so:


```
try{ 
    		String listen[] = new File("./listen/").list();
          	   for ( int i = 0; i < listen.length; i++ ){
                     
                      liste_auswahl.add(new JMenuItem(listen[i])); 
                      liste_auswahl.getItem(i+2).addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
                    	  public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                    		  	select_list(evt);
                    	  	}
                      	});
                      
                    };
           } catch(NullPointerException e){
        	   
        	    
           }
```

startet zwar das Programm aber der Ordner wird nicht ausgelsen.

Ändere Ich den Code so:


```
try{ 
    		String listen[] = new File("./listen/").list();
          	   for ( int i = 0; i < listen.length; i++ ){
                     
                      liste_auswahl.add(new JMenuItem(listen[i])); 
                      liste_auswahl.getItem(i+2).addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
                    	  public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                    		  	select_list(evt);
                    	  	}
                      	});
                      
                    };
           } catch(NullPointerException e){
        	   
        	    status.setText("Es gibt ein Problem");
           }
```

kommt wieder so eine Fehlermeldung:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at main.ini_list_menu(main.java:289)
	at main.ini_frame(main.java:74)
	at main.<init>(main.java:27)
	at main.main(main.java:296)
```

Wobei ich zugeben muss ich sehe in diesem Eclipse noch nicht allzu gut durch


----------



## Snape (12. Juli 2005)

Moin,
das scheint mir kein Eclipse Problem zu sein. Auf Anhieb sehe ich den Fehler nicht, ohne den Code hier bei mir reinzuziehen - fehlt vermutlich auch noch weiterer Code.

Aber: Eclipse zeigt Dir doch an, wo der Fehler steckt, z.B.:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at main.ini_list_menu(main.java:289)
Das heisst dass die NPE in der Zeile 289 auftritt. NPE treten immer dann auf, wenn auf einem Objekt ein Attribut geändert oder eine Methode ausgeführt werden soll, das Objekt aber nicht vorhanden ist. A la

meinObjekt.tueIrgendwas()

Also schau in der betreffenden Zeile einmal nach, dann solltest Du den Fehler selbst herausfinden.


----------

